# Profibus - Abschlusswiderstand bei Ausfall des letzten Teilnehmers



## andi2805 (30 Juni 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

bei einem Projekt möchte ich über Profibus Werte von insgesamt 3 Teilnehmern (2x DP/DP-Koppler, 1x ein noch unbestimmter PC) abfragen.
Der Aufbau ist folgendermaßen geplant:

Der Profibus wird als Linie aufgebaut. In der "Mitte" der Linie sitzt eine S7-1516F als Profibus-Master. "Links" der CPU die 2 DP/DP-Koppler, "rechts" der CPU der PC mit Profibus-Schnittstelle.
Der Profibus wird an beiden Enden über den Abschlusswiderstand im Stecker terminiert.
Nun ergibt sich folgende Besonderheit:

Im Not-Aus-Fall wird der PC über eine Not-Aus-Sammelschiene komplett spannungsfrei geschaltet. D.h. der Teilnehmer ist in diesem Moment nicht mehr erreichbar.
Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob dies Auswirkungen auf meinen Profibus hat? Werden die 2 DP/DP-Koppler trotzdem weiterhin erreichbar bleiben, oder bricht mir der komplette Bus zusammen, weil der eine Teilnehmer mit Abschlusswiderstand ausgefallen ist?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## tn-automatisierung (30 Juni 2017)

Hallo Andy,

Es wird nichts passieren. Deine anderen Teilnehmer werden trotzdem erreichbar bleiben.
Denn der Abschlußwiderstand ist ja im Stecker und hat erst mal mit dem PC nichts zu tun.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 Juni 2017)

@TN: 
Der Abschlußwiderstand funktioniert allerdings nur in Verbindung mit einer Speisung ...


@Andy:
Es ist eventuell sogar so, dass deine PC-Karte auch bei eingeschaltetem PC die Widerstände, die den Abschluß machen (es sind derer 3), nicht speißt. Das solltest du zunächst kontrollieren.
Unabhängig davon gibt es von Siemens aber auch Bus-Abschlußmodule, die aus der Versorgung deines Schaltschranks gespeisst werden. Ich würde den PC also nicht den letzten Telnehmer sein lassen sondern ein Bus-Abschlußmodul dahinter setzen - dann bist du sauber ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## sBuschi (30 Juni 2017)

Hi,

@TN:
Das ist nicht ganz korrekt. Der Widerstand sitzt zwar im Stecker, aber der muss über die PC-Schnittstelle aktiv mit 5V versorgt werden. Am besten eine aktive Terminierung hinter den PC schalten.
Bei fehlender Spannungsversorgung an einem Abschlusswiderstand fällt die Pausenspannung des Telegramms auf die Hälfte (ca. 0,5V statt ca. 1V).

Gruß
sBuschi

P.S. Larry war schneller


----------



## tn-automatisierung (30 Juni 2017)

Hi,

das ist mir neu.  wieder was dazugelernt.

Das heißt also: Ein Buskabel mit einem "Siemens BusStecker" dran und eingeschaltetem Widerstand (idr.roter Dipschalter) ist wie ein offenes Buskabel ohne Stecker?

Gruß Tommy


----------



## Zottel (30 Juni 2017)

Die Widerstände haben zwei unterschiedliche Funktionen:
Zum einen terminieren sie das Kabel mit seinem Wellenwiderstand. Für diese Funktion ist es gleichgültig, ob die 5V vorhanden sind oder nicht, da für ein AC-Signal die 5V-Spannungsquelle einen Kurzschluss darstellt.
Zum anderen sorgen sie als Spannungsteiler dafür, dass wenn alle Teilnehmer Ihre Sendeausgänge hochohmig geschaltet haben, also kein Teilnehmer den Bus treibt, die Differenzspannung einen definierten Wert und Richtung hat. Dafür ist es grundsätzlich ausreichend, dass an einem Ende die Speisespannung vorhanden ist.

Siehe auch hier:
Profibus Abschlusswiderstand


----------



## PN/DP (30 Juni 2017)

Ich würde die Profibusleitung so verlegen, daß die S7-1516F an einem Ende sitzt. Dann dürften keine Busabschluß-Probleme beim Abschalten beliebiger Teilnehmer auftreten.

Harald


----------

